# Pay as you go cellphones for trail riding



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I think there is a free google service you can basically register the phone number, then look it up on google maps whenever you want. You would only need to keep the minutes current. I have seen it work for moms to track daughters without them really knowing it. Not sure the details though. Only issue I could see would be many areas dont have cell service. However if some one loads horse in trailer you could be steady tracking


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

DancingArabian said:


> I want to go riding in the parks more often. There's always the possibility of getting dumped while out on the trails. A few local emails about people being dumped and their horses going AWOL for a couple of days got me to thinking. How can I find my horse if I fell off on the trail and for some reason he ran off?


If you have an iPod touch, you could leave in securely attached inside a pouch of the saddle pad, and download a certain app on your iphone that allows you to track devices at no cost. We use it between my hubby and I for various reasons, but it would be perfect for what you're trying to do. Private message me if you need the name of the app.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I think dancer wants to keep her expensive phone with her to use if she comes off, and looking for a cheap tracker to find the horse later.


----------



## xGirugamesh (May 16, 2013)

I think it seems like a reasonable idea, and as long as the phone isn't too high-end (temptation to thieve, many people possess it unfortunately), and you're in a decent area, then it's solid. I would do it.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> I think dancer wants to keep her expensive phone with her to use if she comes off, and looking for a cheap tracker to find the horse later.


^^
This. It's safer to keep your phone on you, especially if something truly awful happens and you're knocked out - you can be tracked. I haven't shelled out the 8 dollars yet for the SOS app.

You can download "find my iphone" for free and that does live GPS tracking, but again - I want my phone on me.

I also need a new carrying case for my iPhone. I have the iPhone 5 with the Otterbox Armor case, and the dang thing doesn't fit into anything! I stuff the phone in a cloth pouch, shove it inside my riding vest and tie it to the vest. Not the best option but not much choice until an armband comes out that's big enough!

I get a little paranoid over my horse. He's pretty and I worry that someone unscrupulous would find him and keep him. If I could find a way to keep a tracker on him all the time, I would! But for now, just something for the trails would do.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

xGirugamesh said:


> I think it seems like a reasonable idea, and as long as the phone isn't too high-end (temptation to thieve, many people possess it unfortunately), and you're in a decent area, then it's solid. I would do it.


Nah. Fancy phone stays with me. Just looking for a cheapie as a tracker. I'm going to look into this further this week and will update as I find out new things.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I put my iPhone in my saddle for just that reason. As far as cost of phone and such, it's just a phone, I can get another, my horse in the other hand......
It fits very well in the opening above the withers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Phly said:


> I put my iPhone in my saddle for just that reason. As far as cost of phone and such, it's just a phone, I can get another, my horse in the other hand......
> It fits very well in the opening above the withers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But what if you and the horse are separated and you need to call for help? This is why I'm looking for something separate. I'm not worried about the loss or damage to the phone, but I can't use it to call if it's not with me, and the horse certainly isn't calling anyone if he runs off.*

I'm guessing that's a western saddle. If your horse went off on a solo adventure, it could easily fall out of there, which defeats the purpose of using it to track the horse.


* Though yes of course ideally if you fall off, horse won't run off. He is trained to whoa verbally and is mostly there on coming to a dead stop when I dismount and he's in motion. While I don't think he would run off, things happen and you never know what the situation you could end up in.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> But what if you and the horse are separated and you need to call for help? This is why I'm looking for something separate. I'm not worried about the loss or damage to the phone, but I can't use it to call if it's not with me, and the horse certainly isn't calling anyone if he runs off.*
> 
> I'm guessing that's a western saddle. If your horse went off on a solo adventure, it could easily fall out of there, which defeats the purpose of using it to track the horse.
> 
> ...


It actually has stayed very well through crow hops and other, umm sudden movements lol.

I don't ride alone on young/green horses for just that reason. Ok honestly, I might, but totally don't suggest it.  

I like your idea, I honestly do. And have my way of using a similar plan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I think what you may be missing is that the $15 cell phones aren't going to have GPS. You're probably looking at closer to $100 for one with, plus the ongoing minutes/service days charges (about $7/month for my Tracfone).

Then there is the question of whether you'll have cell phone service where you ride. Most of the places I ride don't, but of course this depends on where you are.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I've seen a few that are GPS collars but they're made for dogs.
I'm sure you could attached to your saddle or put it in your saddle bag and it would work...
Saw them on Amazon.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> I think what you may be missing is that the $15 cell phones aren't going to have GPS. You're probably looking at closer to $100 for one with, plus the ongoing minutes/service days charges (about $7/month for my Tracfone).
> 
> Then there is the question of whether you'll have cell phone service where you ride. Most of the places I ride don't, but of course this depends on where you are.


It doesn't need traditional GPS. You can track phones with cell towers now.

Here's some examples
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2012/02/05/website-can-find-with-your-phone-number/
http://www.worldphonetracker.com/
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-trace-a-mobile-phone-location-with-google-latitude/

I haven't tried any of them yet.

My area is pretty good about cell signal. There's spots that are dead zones but they are usually small pockets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

DancingArabian said:


> It doesn't need traditional GPS. You can track phones with cell towers now.


But you're not going to get very accurate position information from a cell tower alone. In rural areas where you'd probably be riding/worrying about lost horses, the position might be within several square miles - not real useful for finding your horse.

But the way to know for sure how well it would work in your area is to just try it. Put the tracking software on your phone, then find a friend who'll go out riding (or hiking &c) in your riding area with their phone, and see if you can locate them.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

search google phone tracker, several different programs you can use.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

DA, that is an excellent idea. A detailed map of the area is a good idea too because horses take the most direct route home and the map would help sort that out.


----------



## Anatopism (May 15, 2013)

Much more money than you're likely wanting to spend, but if you're looking for a GPS transmitter that isn't limited by cell towers for signal, accuracy, range, and extended battery life... you could try looking into GPS transmitters specifically for use in Falconry. 

Like I said.. costly, but could be useful in more remote areas if this is a concern to you too 

I haven't had a chance to look through all the different products/brands/whathave you, but I think this page goes over what they are - http://www.marshallradio.com/north-american-falconry-products/north-american-falconry-transmitters

I believe the page also has hunting-dog specific products as well that might apply


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

West Marine sells a waterproof drypack for electronics.
I am looking into puchasing one of these to keep my cell phone and ID in.
It has cord so I can keep around my neck and/or tuck in my shirt.
Lately we spend so much time in the river and I am tired of holding my cell
phone over my head so it doesn't get wet.


----------

